# 4x4 noise/clunking, transfer case?



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

When in 4wd mode there is a shudder and noise. something is bent or broken, but I do not know what. It only does it in 4wd Hi or Lo. 
I have warren locking hubs and the truck does not even do this when the front hubs/axle is locked and in 2Hi, only in 4wd.
So, I assume this is a transfer case issue?

I have been using 4wd only for moving my trailer to the back yard, so would go slow and not notice any issues. Not sure how long it has been doing this, but remember an issue last winter when in the snow when it made a noise/shudder. I thought it was that I only had chains on the front tires and not the back that had something to do with it. I backed up and went forward as if I was unlocking the factory locking hubs, which I did not have, and the problem seemed to go away that day.

Last weekend I had to drive through a wet field and noticed the clunking again.

What is it and any idea on typical pricing to fix? Im not sure I want to mess with transmission and I have to travel for work after Christmas, so in more of a rush now.

I am able to do a lot of work on vehicle, but have never on transmission.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Transmission and transfer case are two different things; in either case, if you don't have the tools, equipment and experience to repair one, it's best left to a professional. That all said, make sure the front driveshaft U-joints are not your problem.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I assume the transfer case will be something a transmission shop will do.
I can lock the hubs and drive in 2 Hi and no noises or issues. The locked hubs turn the axles, the differential and the front drive shaft, so would that eliminate these as possible failures?

Not having tools or knowledge has never prevented me from making excellent repairs in the past, it just represents something I have not learned to do yet. I'm not someone who gives up at the first sight of the unknown and opens my wallet.

If anyone has had similar problem then thanks for helping me find out the solution.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got a 2wd.

My truck made that noise when the ball joints were bad.

Are you sure this is the transmission/transfer case/transaxle?

You could take the truck in for an alignment. If the ball joints are bad, they will tell you they can't do the alignment until you replace them and won't charge you anything - unless you elect to have the work done.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what it is. Not thinking ball joints, since it is just 4wd when it happens.
It steers true.
I lifted the front end. Both wheels turn fine when in 2wd - hubs not locked. When I lock the hubs the left wheel spins free and spins the axle and the drive shaft (transfer case in N). When I spin the right wheel it sticks and is hard to turn in part of it's rotation and easier in another. If feels like turning over a lawnmower motor by hand. Turning the right wheel also moves the axle assembly quite a bit. It all floats on rubber isolators and I can see those moving.
With hubs locked and transfer case in Neutral - Turning the left wheel moves the right wheel a little, then continuing turning the left wheel does not turn the right wheel. Turning the right wheel does not affect the left wheel.
I am thinking it is not transfer case, but maybe CV joint on the right side?


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Took it in to get new cv joint since I was in a rush. Front right cv joint bad on axle due to front differential mounts being broken they said.
I still need to replace the mounts. Apparently the mounts being broken (or loose?) is what let the cv joint/ front axle move enough to break.
The clunking was a bad cv joint.
Truck will be for sale when this is fixed. I love the truck, but too many things going bad now.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

Took the truck into a "professional". They said the CV axle bad on right side and replaced it. And wanted $300 to do bushings, so I declined busings, is something I can do.
Apparently they did not test drive it. The truck still has the same issue, though maybe the CV joint was damaged and needed fixing anyway.
In 4wd forward, hi or lo it still clunk clunk clunks. Does not do it in reverse at all, so might suggest it is in the differential or transfer case.
I drove on flat ground and very slowly just in case the busing mounts were bad. I doubt I put enough stress on anything to cause enough movement to damage something. The bushings look great to me, and they keep everything centered in the port while sitting in the driveway.
After the test run I jacked the front up and spun both wheels with hubs locked (Warren locking hubs) to see if there is any noise. None.
The noise only happens when it is both in 4wd and the hubs are locked, Not do one or the other and there is no issue.
Any ideas if this is either differential or transfer case?
For differential, is it just easier to get a used one? I see them for around $200.
The front steering components block easy access to the differential cover, so to work on it the steering items might have to be taken apart.


----------

